# Pickup Spring Replacement Tyco Magnum 440 X 2



## gprice003 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Tyco Experts,

I need your help. I'm about to replace a pickup spring on a Tyco 440 X 2 chassis and I need to know does the motor pop out from the top or bottom? Any good tips on how to take the car a part would be appreciated. Below is the link I found on the service parts for a Tyco Magnum 440 X 2 chassis.  


http://www.allhobbystore.com/schematics/t440x2sc.html


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I've taken it out either way, though I believe the correct way is from the bottom - if you look closely the chassis is notched for the barrels, these notches "open" to the bottom.

If you wedge a toothpick between the motor mag and the chassis, you can sneak the spring in without removing the motor.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

since we are on the subject of tyco pickups. Can you get just the pickup springs for the 440's? Is there a special guide pin you have to use with the curve hugger chassis? It seams way to thick to put the 440 pin in the slot of the chassis and the pick up assembly plate together. Also does anyone know where to get the pick up assembly for the old curve huggers? sorry gprice if I hijacked your thread.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Yes you can buy just pickup springs for the 440, as well as most any other part. I'll have to do some digging but Mattel even offers some 440 replacement parts somewhere in their website.

_ok it didn't take too much digging but they don't offer a whole lot anymore:_

https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cmd=local&cat=22&sec=39


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You can get stock single or high performance double shoe springs for Tyco 440/X2 from Wizzard, ScaleAuto, and Slottech. 

Wizzard:
http://www.wizzardho.com/
ST14 STOCK TYCO PICKUP SHOE SPRINGS - 2PR 1.00
E57 .010 DOUBLE SHOE SPRINGS/PATRIOT/TYCO - PR 1.50

ScaleAuto:
http://www.scaleauto.com/
541 - Pickup Shoe Springs (2 pair) $ .75
225 - 440-X2 "Medium" Pickup Shoe Springs (set of 4) $1.00

Slottech:
http://www.slottech.com/
Silver Plated Double Pickup Springs. X-2 or Panther. $2.25
242 = 0.008"
243 = 0.009" 
244 = 0.010"


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Curvehugger Parts.*

For Curvehugger parts (guide pins, pickup shoe assemblies), give Slotcar Johnny, Jag Hobbies or any other shop who deals with vintage cars.

http://www.jaghobbies.com
http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com

Also check e-bay... And any slotcar show in your area.


----------



## gprice003 (Jan 31, 2006)

No problem 41-Willys. I don't see much convo on Tycos chassis. I was fortunate that my local hobby shop had some 440 x 2 pickup shoe springs. Thanks for the info guys.


----------

